
Intel Buys NetSpeed for NoC, Fabric IP - Lind5
https://semiengineering.com/intel-buys-netspeed-for-noc-fabric-ip/
======
jaxtellerSoA
This is a play to develop a modular CPU and not get sued by AMD. Since AMD
came out with infinity fabric in their Zen architecture, it has been pretty
clear that modular CPU design will be the future. Jim Keller was main designer
of the Zen architecture. He then went to Tesla, and then shortly after that
took a position with Intel. You can bet that AMD patent lawyers will be
watching Intel like a hawk for any modular CPU designs that Intel may
eventually release. Buying a company that already has IP around a modular
design then putting it in an x86 CPU is away around that.

>the company’s CEO, is rejoining Intel as a vice president reporting to Jim
Keller,

Intel will continue to be the shit-show it is for the next few years while
they play catch up. Meanwhile AMD will quickly take market share away from
Intel. I just hope AMD has a plan for when Keller's Intel chip hits the
market.

